# The Westminster Confession



## Andrew Short (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anybody know of any really good lecture sets on it, you can buy on mp3? And or sets on the English Reformation?


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Books are better and easier to find. Start with Sproul's and Hodge's commentary on it. William's is an excellent study guide. As for some good academic stuff... I am going to Grand Rapids, MI next week and I will keep an eye out for you but I know you can order from puritan reformed theological seminary the class (they are like 35-40 bucks I think for the mp3s) on the Westminster confession of faith which should give you the details you want.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the board Andrew; please see the link in my signature about signature rules and how to fix yours. Thanks!

P.S. I know there are such sets and I'm sure suggestions will be forthcoming.


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2009)

I 2nd G.I Williamson's Book on the WCF. Excellent.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2009)

These are a favorite of mine...

The History of the Reformation

Blessings,


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 10, 2009)

I third Williamsons


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Nov 10, 2009)

You may want to check out these lectures by David Silversides, pastor of the Loughbrickland RPCI in Ulster:

SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Rev David Silversides

You might also search this Loughbrickland Sermon Audio page for other lectures under "special events."


----------



## Michael (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome Andrew!


----------



## Wayne (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that we're on to welcomes,


----------



## Andrew Short (Nov 11, 2009)

*Westminster 2*

Is Truths we confess good? I think I read an article where Sproul denies that God ordains everything. Silversides has a lecture set on the shorter catechism. very cheap so I might get that.
I am interested in lecture sets from Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home 

By the way, has anyone reformed the complete 1650 Psalter on cd?
_____________
Andrew Short
lay-person
Reformed Church of Canberra
Reformed Church of Canberra


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 11, 2009)

Andrew Short said:


> Is Truths we confess good? I think I read an article where Sproul denies that God ordains everything. Silversides has a lecture set on the shorter catechism. very cheap so I might get that.
> I am interested in lecture sets from Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home
> 
> By the way, has anyone reformed the complete 1650 Psalter on cd?
> ...



No RC Sproul never said that. Can you please provide me with a link to that source?  I have a feeling it is a very high supralasparian fundamentalist in personality kinda guy that one encounters _temps en temps_ online. In the minds of an elect few if one doesnt believe in: supralasparianism, eternal justification before faith, eternal union with Christ, etc... you are an ''arminian in calvinist clothing'' (to use the language of someone on the internet in reference to Bavinck!) or not truely confessional or not ''consistent'' (whenever people talk on the internet in reformed formum about being ''philosophically consistent'', ''logical'', or taking a posistion to the ''logical conclusion'' many times you are dealing with someone who thinks they are Vantalian but has not studied him greatly and are going off a surface level knowledge of him or its just RedBeetle). There is also the possibility of him being a hypercalvinist also but lets not get into that debate of defining what a hypercalvinist is  (google Curt Daniel and buy a copy of his dissertation for the best explanation of hyper calvinism).

In any case, the 3 volumes are a treasure and a great intro if you do not know anything about the WCF but if you know the theology behind it its kinda just classic RC SProul. same anecdotes, style of writting, etc... But its good for beginners and I am planning on buying the 3 volumes as a gift for my Pastor's daughter for xmas who is a friend because she is going to be making her profession of faith soon... she is like my little sister here in Québec.


----------



## Andrew Short (Nov 11, 2009)

*I stand corrected*

the article is "Double" Predestination by R.C. Sproul that appears to just be against supralapsaranism. Personally I am supra but don't make it a test for fellowship.

_____________
Andrew Short
lay-person
Reformed Church of Canberra (in Australia)


----------



## westminken (Nov 11, 2009)

You might want to get Sinclair Ferguson's lecture set on CD from wtsbooks.com.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 11, 2009)

Something new: just picked up (and paid for!) a copy of Robert Letham's latest--_The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context_ (P&R, 2009), 399pp.

Looks good. In his intro, there is tantalizing mention of the "forthcoming multi-volume critical edition of the Assembly's Minutes" (pg. 1).


----------



## py3ak (Nov 11, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Something new: just picked up (and paid for!) a copy of Robert Letham's latest--_The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context_ (P&R, 2009), 399pp.
> 
> Looks good. In his intro, there is tantalizing mention of the "forthcoming multi-volume critical edition of the Assembly's Minutes" (pg. 1).



Is there any reason to think this will be any better than his ... umm ... disappointing work on the Trinity?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 11, 2009)

Ruben:

So,. . . .you're not a fan, I take it?


----------



## py3ak (Nov 11, 2009)

Wayne, _rem acu tetigisti_. Your question finally inspired me to write the review I've been putting off.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f90/holy-trinity-scripture-history-theology-worship-55333/


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome, Andrew! Good to have you on the board.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 11, 2009)

"What Do Presbyterians Believe?" by Gordon Clark is available for free at 
Trinity Foundation


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 11, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> "What Do Presbyterians Believe?" by Gordon Clark is available for free at
> Trinity Foundation



BE CAREFUL WHEN IT COMES TO THE TRINITY FOUNDATION!!!!!!!!!!!! there are some good things but anyone who knows the persons associated with them know there are many bad things also.


----------



## KMK (Nov 11, 2009)

Morecraft III has quite a bit on the LC: SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Joe Morecraft III


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I can share this; Joe's wife Becky and friends pitched together and approach me to buy the last available author's copy of the Westminster Larger Catechism MSS for his recent birthday a month or so back. That was a very nice gift! And only ten copies made.
* Joe Morecraft Appreciation Page | Facebook*

*Joe Morecraft Appreciation Page Many thanks to those of you who contributed to the purchase of the Author's Edition of this transcription of the Westminster Larger Catechism manuscript for Joe's birthday. He was overwhelmed at such an outpouring of love.*





KMK said:


> Morecraft III has quite a bit on the LC: SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Joe Morecraft III


----------



## Ron (Nov 13, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Something new: just picked up (and paid for!) a copy of Robert Letham's latest--_The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context_ (P&R, 2009), 399pp.
> 
> Looks good. In his intro, there is tantalizing mention of the "forthcoming multi-volume critical edition of the Assembly's Minutes" (pg. 1).



Great find! And there are a couple of pages on the alleged theology of _merit in the garden _that alone are worth the price admission.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 13, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > "What Do Presbyterians Believe?" by Gordon Clark is available for free at
> ...



Robbins reading Clark's book is dangerous?

Please tell me what is wrong with Clark's book. It is not helpful to tell me there are some good and some bad and then forget to mention whether the book/mp3's mentioned fall into either category.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 13, 2009)

westminken said:


> You might want to get Sinclair Ferguson's lecture set on CD from wtsbooks.com.



Definitely second this recommendation. Edifying, informative, and I could listen to his voice all day. There's just something about a Scottish accent...

-----Added 11/13/2009 at 03:29:54 EST-----



Ron said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Something new: just picked up (and paid for!) a copy of Robert Letham's latest--_The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context_ (P&R, 2009), 399pp.
> ...



Any more info on this? Am I correct to guess that Kline is critiqued?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Fergueson can be downloaded from wts.edu. You simply have to sign up for free. 

Westminster Theological Seminary - Audio Archive Sign-up


----------



## Ron (Nov 13, 2009)

Dearly Bought said:


> westminken said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to get Sinclair Ferguson's lecture set on CD from wtsbooks.com.
> ...



Oh yes, Kline is critiqued.

Ron


----------

